# Betta Fish won't eat



## xSomethingSmellsFishyx (Dec 31, 2009)

My red betta fishy, Jimmy won't eat. He puts it in his mouth, but then he spits it back out. I got Jimmy from Petco a little less than a week ago. When I got him, he was eating just fine. Then I went out and bought some flake food for Jimmy and fed it to him the next day. A few seconds later, he spit it back out! Can anybody help me figure out what's wrong?!

Oh! And sometimes he comes to the surface of the water to get oxygen. Does that have anything to do with it?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Fish need oxygen and they'll go to the surface and "gulp" air and than swim back down. What were you feeding him before the flakes? I don't like flakes because you can't keep a close eye on how much you're giving them and it clouded up my tank. What's the temperature of the tank? They will stop eating if they're too cold. Have you added anything to the tank or done anything differently that could've stressed him out?


----------



## xSomethingSmellsFishyx (Dec 31, 2009)

I was feeding him Hikari pellets before. I don't really like flakes, either. The water temp is just about the same as it has been, but maybe it's too cold. Is 70 degrees F too cold? I think Jimmy might be stressed because he was a little pale when I first put him in his tank... Another thing about the oxygen. He gulps oxygen about 3 times in a row and it was making me start to worry because he does it frequently.

BTW, in your pic of your betta, I noticed the plant. I have the same one!


----------



## Katana (Dec 27, 2009)

out of curiositty, whats in the flakes and/or whats the brand name?

How much are you feeding him a day? you might be over feeding, cuasing him not to eat.

I would suggest easing into a mixture of flakes and pellets, so iff you fed 6 pellets a doy, feed him 5 pellets and 1 flake 1 day, the next 4 pellets and 2 flakes, and after that 3-3. 

Just a though, 
Angel.

P.s. betta fish crazy grats on 1,000 posts


----------



## xSomethingSmellsFishyx (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm not sure what the brand of the flakes is. I'll check later but right now I'm busy with new year's stuff... There are little brine shrimp mixed in with the flakes. That's a good idea, but right now, I'm feeding him 1 pellet a day. Is that too little? How much do you feed your betta(s)?

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! WELCOME, 2010!!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks Katana!!  Bettas need to have 76-82 degrees F because they're warm water fish. I feed my males 3 or 4 pellets a day. Some people spread them out, 2 in the morning, 2 at night, but I feed mine all in the morning. So it's up to you.


----------



## xSomethingSmellsFishyx (Dec 31, 2009)

Okay, thanks. So now I know the temperature it's supposed to be at, and how many pellets I should feed him. I still don't know why he's spitting them out. It might be because the water's too cold. I'll check the thermometer...


----------



## SchwimmyTheBetta (Dec 31, 2009)

Sometimes my betta does that to his pellet food. I read that is it to soften and loosen it up. He'll do that about 3 times then eat it. Ha. But that is my Schwimmy. So maybe yours is trying to soften it too. It's just s suggestion. But I'm a newbie. I just remember reading an article about that while looking for an answer for it.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah, some of mine will hold it under the water and eat it when they feel it soften. You can soak the pellets yourself for 5 minutes before you put them in the tank.


----------



## xSomethingSmellsFishyx (Dec 31, 2009)

Okay, good idea, I'll try that! Thanks!!!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Don't forget to remove any uneaten food from the tank. If you leave it in, it could be why your water is cloudy.

Hikari pellets are a good brand. Just curious, why did you switch over to flakes?


----------



## xSomethingSmellsFishyx (Dec 31, 2009)

I was wondering if the type of food was why Jimmy wasn't eating.


----------



## bettaowner101 (Nov 13, 2009)

Try to get a heater. The cold temperature is probably stressing him out very much. I would switch to Betta Pellets because some bettas are picky eaters. Most bettas don't like flakes. Let us know how he is doing!


----------



## xSomethingSmellsFishyx (Dec 31, 2009)

I looked for a heater, but my friends said that I shouldn't get one because my bowl's too small and they don't want me to "cook the fish." Instead of a heater, I'm using a lamp over his bowl to help warm the water. Is that a bad idea? Other than that, I'd say that Jimmy's quite a happy fishy! =D


----------



## keshinvk (Jan 4, 2010)

i just bought my Betta two days ago and named him Azule because hes sparkling blue and my family ate at Azule the night before.i,m worried that he will die if i don't get a tank because right after i got him my meddlesome sister broke our 5gal tank so i have to put him in a jar i live in california so its normally 76 here but i dont have any gravel caves or plants..........or even a HEATER! CAN U HELP WITH TIPS

IM GETTING A TANK THIS weekend but im not sure if he will make it


----------



## keshinvk (Jan 4, 2010)

_*help

*_


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

keshinvk said:


> i just bought my Betta two days ago and named him Azule because hes sparkling blue and my family ate at Azule the night before.i,m worried that he will die if i don't get a tank because right after i got him my meddlesome sister broke our 5gal tank so i have to put him in a jar i live in california so its normally 76 here but i dont have any gravel caves or plants..........or even a HEATER! CAN U HELP WITH TIPS


Well how big is this jar....is it enough to even put anything in it? If not get a bigger tank/bowl. Kritter Keepers are wonderful or if you have a big clearish tub with a lid.....put him in there. You could use a small pot as a cave....


----------



## keshinvk (Jan 4, 2010)

thanks so mch

can i put a small piece of orange for a treat to my betta so it can chew on it?


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

keshinvk said:


> can i put a small piece of orange for a treat to my betta so it can chew on it?


I don't think you should until you research it. I know its okay for Goldfish, not sure about bettas though....


----------



## keshinvk (Jan 4, 2010)

ok


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Bettas are carnivorous and don't eat fruit.


----------



## xSomethingSmellsFishyx (Dec 31, 2009)

keshinvk said:


> i just bought my Betta two days ago and named him Azule because hes sparkling blue and my family ate at Azule the night before.i,m worried that he will die if i don't get a tank because right after i got him my meddlesome sister broke our 5gal tank so i have to put him in a jar i live in california so its normally 76 here but i dont have any gravel caves or plants..........or even a HEATER! CAN U HELP WITH TIPS


Ummm... No offense, but you could've started your own thread. :-?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Keshinvk, next time you could make your own topic so we can help you better. Bettas are carnivores, you shouldn't be feeding them fruits or vegetables.


----------

